# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests >  Alternate History Mapping

## Zirojtan

Hey everyone!!!

It's been a loooong time since I posted anything in here, but here I am. So, over the past several months, I've been working an an alternate history timeline here...

https://www.alternatehistory.com/for...ration.450250/

Now, people on alternatehistory.com _love_ maps, and with a timeline like mine, with its POD (point of divergence) so far back in history, it's now wonder. In order to continue with this project and continue to satisfy my reader base, I really, really need a map, and a very thorough one, because my timeline deals with a number of peoples and locations in a lot of detail. I've already had two volunteers from the website bail due to the level of detail I was looking for, and it would seem that I can't post the instructions here because it's too many characters for a post. I will gladly share them in a private message, but I warn you, it's... very detailed. Very, very detailed.

But to start out, I was wondering if anyone here would be able to work with these maps (https://www.naturalearthdata.com/dow...tural-earth-2/), for something more like the maps found on indo-european.eu? If not, that's perfectly fine. We'll just have to figure out how to get rivers and hopefully mountains marked otherwise.

----------


## Diamond

Hi Zirojtan, I'm moving your thread to the Mapmaking Requests forum, as it seems you're looking to commission a map.

----------


## Zirojtan

Thank you! I apologize for putting in here  :Frown:

----------


## Naima

If is a commission you are looking for I think its important to specify if is a paid or non paid one .

----------


## Diamond

Yep, what Naima said.  If you look at the very top of the Mapmaking Request forum, there's a sticky post that can give you some help on how to present your commission here.

----------


## Nathan

> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> It's been a loooong time since I posted anything in here, but here I am. So, over the past several months, I've been working an an alternate history timeline here...
> 
> https://www.alternatehistory.com/for...ration.450250/
> 
> Now, people on alternatehistory.com _love_ maps, and with a timeline like mine, with its POD (point of divergence) so far back in history, it's now wonder. In order to continue with this project and continue to satisfy my reader base, I really, really need a map, and a very thorough one, because my timeline deals with a number of peoples and locations in a lot of detail. I've already had two volunteers from the website bail due to the level of detail I was looking for, and it would seem that I can't post the instructions here because it's too many characters for a post. I will gladly share them in a private message, but I warn you, it's... very detailed. Very, very detailed.
> 
> But to start out, I was wondering if anyone here would be able to work with these maps (https://www.naturalearthdata.com/dow...tural-earth-2/), for something more like the maps found on indo-european.eu? If not, that's perfectly fine. We'll just have to figure out how to get rivers and hopefully mountains marked otherwise.


Hi. This might interest you then :

https://www.etsy.com/fr/listing/563860768/

 :Smile:

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello,
I would really like to know more about the details you need for your map to see if I can help.
PM me or send me an email at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------

